# Underwater forest



## braines (Mar 7, 2013)

I'm a reporter for AL.com over in Alabama and an avid diver. I've been writing about an underwater forest about 10 miles off the beach in Alabama. The link below will take you to my most recent story, which has pictures and a video. Thought you guys might like it. The lionfish is hovering over the root mass of one of the big stumps. I shot him. 

http://blog.al.com/wire/2013/03/ancient_underwater_forest_off.html


----------



## Evensplit (Oct 2, 2007)

Great story Ben, thanks !


----------

